# Raytracing



## mpooley (5 Feb 2009)

Hi
I am designing my new kitchen and i would like to be able to get a photograph like view when i have finished - is there a free or cheapish programme out there that i can get please?

mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Feb 2009)

Kerkythea is free. There's a free exporter called SU2KT3 which you can also download on the site. It's pretty easy and quick to use.


----------



## TrimTheKing (5 Feb 2009)

That looks fantastic Dave, thanks for posting that.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## mpooley (5 Feb 2009)

Thanks Dave
I have downloaded both 

How do you use the exporter? - i have installed it to the google folder but when i run sketchup and try to export i only get one option which is a KMZ file?

Have i missed domething?

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Feb 2009)

Mike, which Google folder did you install SU2KT3 in? Extract the ZIP file to the Plugins directory under SketchUp. Then open SketchUp and go to Window>Prefereneces>Extensions. Check all of the boxes you find there. Finally, go to View>Toolbars and turn on the SU2KT toolbar. Assuming you downloaded the file with the lights, you should be able to place spot and pointlights by clicking on the appropriate button and then clicking to set the light. There's an Export button as well. It will export an XML file with the same name as your SKP file in the same directory. Then it will ask you if you want to open Kerkythea.

By the way, it isn't very obvious but I put a point light under the raised top of the front tall table which accounts for the shadows of the lid supports and the faint glow in that area.


----------



## mpooley (5 Feb 2009)

Ah I have found it  Under plugins  

I have exported it but now cant find it lol

Im getting old and stupid i think lol


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Feb 2009)

Do what I said, Mike.


----------



## CNC Paul (5 Feb 2009)

Dave,

As usual....Superb.



Paul


----------



## mpooley (6 Feb 2009)

Dave
I got it working and it went exactly as you said it would ---- for the first time

i then altered the view in sketchup and exported it and well it was.nt all there! a bit like me im afraid lol

it was just a very basic wireframe that rendered into a blank wall ?

also it doesnt automatically ask if i want to open kerythea any more either?

ive tried several times but not sure what im doing 

ta

edit.......... it does ask me do i want to open kerythea but it doesnt !
Mike


----------



## mpooley (6 Feb 2009)

ah i altered the pointlight and no its still no good but its at least different ?

edit again lol

i now see you can rotate and change the view in kerkythea ! stupid of me not to guess that :roll: 

still cant understand why the first one worked and the second doesnt?


----------

